# Amazon Echo



## Speedbird1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Just another question. I am thinking of getting an Amazon Echo (Alexa). Will this work in Greece, I actually think it will because it will connect to internet, but will it be in English? Anybody in the know? Thank you x


----------

